# Dose any one still climb poles with spikes/harness?



## nikolongdong

hey guys just wondering about pole climbing. is it still around? were can i get the spikes and harness in NJ? whats the easiest way to climb? Thanks


----------



## 480sparky

It's not a dead art. Lineman are routinely taught how to climb early on.

There is still a lot of lines that are inaccessible to powered lifts.


----------



## MDShunk

Back easements are still climbed regularly.

The tools are called "gaffs". I use them to climb poles in ag installations. They are as easy to get used to as climbing a ladder.


----------



## electricmanscott

nikolongdong said:


> whats the easiest way to climb? Thanks


Up? :thumbsup:


----------



## drsparky

Just today I was working with a telephone guy who gaffed a pole. I used to gaff antenna poles but I will leave it to the younger folk now. If you are going to do it, get training, "burning" a pole can injure you for life.


----------



## den

Going up is easier than climbing down. Good advise is to not climb any higher than you want to fall! Electric lineman still have to learn to climb and have to qualify once a year on pole top rescue. The best advise is to make sure to keep your knees away from the pole. If you get nervous and get your knees close to the pole they have a lot more tendacy to kick out and you arn't going to be able to bear hug the pole to stop yourself. Good luck


----------



## nikolongdong

*thankss*

thanks guys im gonna get my equipment and start teaching myself.


----------



## mikeh32

normally id be like way to go. learn that... But i think you should find some where that offers a class. This is one of those things where when you mess up the first time, its normally your last time. I used to climb cell towers, as well as gaffing. But i come from a background of 6 years of both sport and trad climbing.


----------



## 480sparky

What goes up, must come down.


----------



## mattsilkwood

480sparky said:


> What goes up, must come down.


 Ok guys listen up, I'm gonna show you what not to do.:laughing:


----------



## william1978

Try this link. www.fwlsp.com


----------



## garfield

*Gaffs first time*

I went up a pole about 25 feet to change a lamp. As i was reaching for the lamp I slipped and slid down the pole. My pride was all that was hurt.


----------



## william1978

garfield said:


> I went up a pole about 25 feet to change a lamp. As i was reaching for the lamp I slipped and slid down the pole. My pride was all that was hurt.


 You are lucky that is all you hurt.


----------



## Zog

nikolongdong said:


> hey guys just wondering about pole climbing. is it still around? were can i get the spikes and harness in NJ? whats the easiest way to climb? Thanks


They do http://www.linemansrodeokc.com/

And I would highly advise against "teaching yourself"


----------



## jw0445

I would not recommend being self taught to climb. If your not going to go to climbing school at least have someone that knows teach you. It's not without it's perils that I'm sure your unaware of. Cutting out is bad enough but riding a pole down is worse. Get about 25 ft. in the air, look at the clouds, and you'll feel woozy. It's not just climbers, belt, and lanyard, it's also about long cuff gloves, climbing boots, proper clothing, and avoiding creosote burns. Get some training !!!! As others have said, you can really injure yourself. And all of this is before you start your aerial work.........


----------



## den

garfield said:


> I went up a pole about 25 feet to change a lamp. As i was reaching for the lamp I slipped and slid down the pole. My pride was all that was hurt.


You are lucky. Did your have your belt around pole or free climbing then. osha say's we have to be belted off at all times so we always "hitchhiked" instead of freeclimbing. The tallest I have climbed is 55' but didn't like it much. I am so out of shape now I would have to stop and rest 3 times to get up a 30' pole


----------



## garfield

*Belt*



den said:


> You are lucky. Did your have your belt around pole or free climbing then. osha say's we have to be belted off at all times so we always "hitchhiked" instead of freeclimbing. The tallest I have climbed is 55' but didn't like it much. I am so out of shape now I would have to stop and rest 3 times to get up a 30' pole


I had a belt on. No fun though.


----------



## den

garfield said:


> I had a belt on. No fun though.


 
How many times did you "kiss the pole" on the way down?


----------



## brian john

There are many places in rural areas where bucket trucks cannot make it to the pole, whip out the belt and spikes and climb away.


----------



## 480sparky

If you watch your screen, you'll see an ad for this place:


----------

